# iPad n'arrête de synchroniser



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas si cela est nouveau, mais il me semble que cela dure depuis iOS 7.1
Même si je n'ai rien qui se télécharge, aucune application tournant en tâche de fond, la petite roue n'arrête pas de tourner. Je suis en train de travailler avec et même si je coupe tout, cela continue...
Ce n'est pas le cas sur mon iPhone 5, lui aussi sous iOS7.1 avec les mêmes réglages.
Auriez vous remarqué la même chose? 
Des idées, même si ce n'est pas très clair


----------



## rgi (21 Mars 2014)

Salut j'ai déjà eu un truc pareil et même le hard reboot seul ne changeais rien, en fait c'était iCloud qui tournait en rond, j'ai désactivé iCloud puis refait un hard reboot pour ensuite réactiver iCloud et c'était bon.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mars 2014)

rgi a dit:


> Salut j'ai déjà eu un truc pareil et même le hard reboot seul ne changeais rien, en fait c'était iCloud qui tournait en rond, j'ai désactivé iCloud puis refait un hard reboot pour ensuite réactiver iCloud et c'était bon.




Merci, je vais tenter cela.
Mais l'iPhone à lui aussi le même compte iCloud que l'iPad Air. 
Cela s'est arrêté depuis. 
Je vais jeter un il plus tard. 
Excellente journée


----------

